# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Marrying a good friend

## lauren12

I have had this recurring dream since last summer. I would like some feedback on what this dream might mean. The dream is that I'm marrying a good friend who rejected me several years ago. Last summer when we hung out with a few of our friends, it seemed like he would be interested in me (paid for my moving ticket after he insisted, kissed me as he was leaving, put his arm around me, ect..) The second time this happened, none of those things happened, except that he paid for my movie ticket. In the dream all of our friends and family are there, my dress always changes, and we are very happy and very much in love.

 We have talked about getting together soon, now that he is home from college for the summer,and now the dream has come back. I keep trying to figure this dream out, but for some reason I can't pin it down. Any suggestions?

----------


## SpanishFlea

It's probably just your desire to be with him that makes the dream recurring. The first time you had the dream was probably just because of your feelings for him, but the recurring dreams are probably a mixture of your feelings for him and having already experienced the dream, thus it became recurring. 

Just my opinion though, Im not much for interpreting dreams.

----------

